# ASDA OFFERING IVF DRUGS AT COST PRICE



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard this on the local radio and then on Sky today. Thought that I would read about it on here today but think I'm the only one who heard it!


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, i just googled this and a press release is showing Asda cost £1,171.41  Maybe i'm being a bit daft but I got my drugs from the drug company for less that that. The main cost was to the clinic.   I'm confused now.
x


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah i also heard this on the radio mid week! They quoted that this will bring the cost of drugs down to £1,000 
Tried searching the net but nothing much comes up 

2babies x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

2babies i googled 'asda ivf drugs' try it and see honey. Happy surfing
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to gate crash but i have just seen it on this morning that they are discounting over £800


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

Asda are offering drugs at good prices but please beware that most of the branches need up to a week lead time to get the drugs in store from the supplier. I just bought my Clexane, Cyclogest and Prednisolone from them and saved myself about 50 quid from the next cheapest I could find which was Ali's in Shadwell.

Kelstary x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

In my searching around for cheap drugs yesterday, I gave my local asda superstore a call, I honestly thought I was talking to a work experience pharmacist, he had very little knowledge about the drugs and other relevant information, like if I also needed syringes etc. As you can see, they were not much cheaper than my private clinic.

Private clinic - total including £33 dispensing fee £1025

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £170
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - £756
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £26.39
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £39.98

ASDA - £1009.06

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £111.32
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - £846
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £31.38
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £20.36

Central Homecare - £660.86

Nafarelin 60 2 bottles - £128.02
Gonal F 225 (so 6x 450) - they decided 3 x 900 = £498 - which is no good to me
Ovitrelle 250mcg 1 ampoule - £10
Cyclogest 400 30 pessaries - £24.84

Healthcare at home - wouldn't give me a breakdown of individual drugs until they receive the presecription, but they came in at £635.49 debit card or £648.20 Credit card

Have ordered my drugs from Healthcare at Home and they are arriving on Tuesday

Just make sure you shop around before making a final decision


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

It also worked out cheaper for me to get my drugs from my private clinic.
[email protected] also gave me 2 quotes for debit or credit card transactions when ordering immune drugs.
Hate credit cards myself but got a reduced price anyway 

2babies x


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is sooooo interesting. I'd imagined if Asda were doing them at cost they would be the cheapest but I guess the clinics are getting them at a better rate.


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

I called ASDA and they said that was the price the got them at - but they appreciated that the price they had to pay their suppliers may be more than other places we could get our medication from.  I am getting mine form Cental homecare who were the cheapest for me.  They have already delivered part of my perscription and all arrived very smoothly would recommend them


----------

